# Night fishing



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Headed out night cat fishing this weekend on the escambia. Any launches to avoid for my trucks safety? Also if you have any tips this is my maiden voyage down here at night. Thanks guys and Semper Fi


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Dont leave anything of value at Quintette landing.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

feelin' wright said:


> Dont leave anything of value at Quintette landing.


I second this statement although it is much better now than in years past. We had our boat trailer stolen off the truck when I was a kid. We did gator hunt several nights last season there with no issues.


----------



## svdeerman (Oct 21, 2011)

Sandy Landing is not bad


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Sandy landing is getting bad, country boys have calmed it their party site for late night. Had some things stole out my tool box a few weekends ago. You can hear them riding up and down the dirt road all night long. Yellow River has some good landings, never any trouble at log lake.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys. Any thoughts on how the fish will hit after this rain?


----------



## River Hunter (Apr 10, 2014)

Molino landing is bad also. Trailers stolen, doors pried open. It's pretty sick. Doesn't happen all the time but it happens. If you don't know anyone who lives on the river to leave your boat, I'd just pay at becks, jims or whatever.


----------

